# Adw icon packs and nova launcher



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently bought an icon pack to use with nova
When I tried to change my icons, I selected adw icon pack from the list but got an error...

Wondering what may have caused this


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Also, I have yet to resolve the issue.
Has anyone successfully used an icon pack with nova launcher


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I have, don't know about whole icon packs but have changed out multiple icons with nova


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I too have used numerous icon packs without issue. What is the icon pack you're having a problem with? Maybe somebody else who owns it can give it a try.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I too have used numerous icon packs without issue. What is the icon pack you're having a problem with? Maybe somebody else who owns it can give it a try.


illest icons by kgill7
I refunded them after the error, I didn't want to get stuck with unusable icons
As much as I think he deserves the money


----------



## madtomatoes (Jan 11, 2012)

Other icon packs (Honeycomb and Black) work for me. I was going to test it out on my phone, but it's a paid app =/ Hopefully someone else with this will stumble into this thread.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It says "no application can perform this action" when I select adw icon pack as the source


----------

